# AVENIDA LARCO - TRUJILLO



## nEw-bRo0d (Nov 19, 2007)

wow se muy bien, bien pujante trujillo!! :cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CENRIQ said:


> Hola *Libidito...he viste las fotos y me pregunto si el recorrido que muestras lo hiciste en una tarde*.....si es así k tal caminata k has dado...:nuts::nuts:....yo camine desde la vía de evitamiento hasta el ovalo larco en verano y con tremendo sol termine muerto..y eso k aun tenía k regresar a mi casa k esta en monserrate.......................buen trabajo esperamos las demas fotos....


Empeze la caminata a las 5 pm y termine a las 8pm y la verdad termine muerto de cansancio.....pero todo sea por el foro


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

La av Larco mejora conforme se acerca a Trujillo. En cuanto al ovalo larco hace tiempo que alucino que en su lugar se coloque una piramide de critsal como la de Paris (claro que más modesta por obvias razones) y otro punto la alameda de la cultura es una sinrazon del alcalde anterior

Otro pùnto es el cambio que ha experimentado el tramo de la av España al ovalo Larco, yo recuerdo de niño que esa zona era casi completamente residencial, muy bonita e incluso habia una casa con un gran jardin delantero en donde habia un caballo, ahora han surgido edificios y negocios que le han cambiado la fisonomia, en mi opinion no necesariamente para bien

En otro orden de cosas habitualmente hago el recorrido a pie desde Primavera a Buenos Aires en poco mas de tres hora ida y vuelta , como me gusta caminar no lo veo tan trágico , sólo un descanzo de 20 minutos en la playa y a regresar


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Stacy Conner said:


> La av Larco mejora conforme se acerca a Trujillo. En cuanto al ovalo larco hace tiempo que alucino que en su lugar se coloque una piramide de critsal como la de Paris (claro que más modesta por obvias razones) y otro punto la alameda de la cultura es una sinrazon del alcalde anterior
> 
> Otro pùnto es el cambio que ha experimentado el tramo de la av España al ovalo Larco, yo recuerdo de niño que esa zona era casi completamente residencial, muy bonita e *incluso habia una casa con un gran jardin delantero en donde habia un caballo*, ahora han surgido edificios y negocios que le han cambiado la fisonomia, en mi opinion no necesariamente para bien
> 
> En otro orden de cosas habitualmente hago el recorrido a pie desde Primavera a Buenos Aires en poco mas de tres hora ida y vuelta , como me gusta caminar no lo veo tan trágico , sólo un descanzo de 20 minutos en la playa y a regresar


La casa que mencionas era la antigua casa hacienda del fundo La Merced (hoy Urb. La Merced) de propiedad de don Ursino González de Orbegoso, quien lo vendió a la familia Tam y estos, a su vez, lo pasaron a la pollería Rocky´s. El jardín posterior de la casa actualmente es un parque público cerrado, el mismo que aparece en las fotos enrejado con arcos blancos.


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Pues el recorrido qeu yo hice, desde la calle del hotel el brujo hasta la av españa por larco no me gusto para nada, con excepcion de su berma central que esta regularmente cuidada la calle es caotica ( y eso que vivo en ciudades caoticas), muchos ticos amarillos con letreros arriba, ahhhh solo de recordarlo me dan cosas, no me gusta las aglomeraciones!!!:badnews:. Aunque no puedo negar que algunas edificaciones eran llamativas como por ejemplo el wong y otros locales. pero en general necesitan una mejor infraestructura vial urgente.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

muy raro... estoy en truji, transito esa via y a mi me encanta, tengo fotos recientes  las subire el jueves.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya viene la cuarta entrega ..........estoy trabajando en eso por otro lado gracias por comentar mis fotos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

rasogu said:


> Pues el recorrido qeu yo hice, desde la calle del hotel el brujo hasta la av españa por larco no me gusto para nada, con excepcion de su berma central que esta regularmente cuidada la calle es caotica ( y eso que vivo en ciudades caoticas), muchos ticos amarillos con letreros arriba, ahhhh solo de recordarlo me dan cosas, no me gusta las aglomeraciones!!!:badnews:. Aunque no puedo negar que algunas edificaciones eran llamativas como por ejemplo el wong y otros locales. pero en general necesitan una mejor infraestructura vial urgente.


jaja si esa avenida t parecio caotica creo q t mueres al ver la av. america tramo husares - vallejo en horas puntas :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotos libiditoo!!!

te faltan las primeras fotos de Larco! la zona mas comercial y más bonita!

 esperamos las siguientes colaboraciones !!!


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Trujirocks tienes razon derrepente mi percepcion era por el apuro que tenia por llegar. Un dia ire en viaje de placer para disfrutar mejor sus lindos lugares.



elmiocid said:


> jaja si esa avenida t parecio caotica creo q t mueres al ver la av. america tramo husares - vallejo en horas puntas :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


La america es la que pasa por la upao no es cierto y la husares es la que se une con larco cerca al centro, no lo vi, aunqeu me di un paseo por la upao y el taxi que nose por dodne me llevo paso por monserrate. Tambien fui a la UNT, y depsues al golf, que me parecio maravilloso el lugar, y su rela plaza para felicitarlos, haber si se peude con el permiso del creador aca una foto del wong en larco, disculpne lo mal tomada la camioneta estab en movimiento.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Variopinta avenida!! Fea la universidad jeje algún buen alcalde debería hacerle el favor a Trujillo y tumbar esa sirena horrible! Y hacer óvalos más simples y con mejor gusto. 

Gracias por el recorrido!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

lo bonito de la av larco se encuentra en las primeras 10 cuadras... el resto hasta la playa (lo mostrado) hay de todo, es casi como cualquier otra avenida. La sirena esta en Victor Larco, el que tiene que hacer el favor de derribarla es el alcalde de ese distrito, pero lo dudo, mas no pierdo la esperanza


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ El alcalde de Trujillo no es a su vez el alcalde metropolitano? o de toda la provincia de Trujillo?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

chicos ya pongo la cuarta tanda de fotos, ya voy con eso más bien ahora voy al centro y regreso a subir las fotos pero veo que subieron una foto esta bien pero mejor esperen a que suba las que tengo, bueno gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buen trabajo que te estas tomando Libidito, muy bien por enriquecer este thread!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*SEGUIMOS CON LA CUARTA TANDA DE FOTOS*

*Seguimos con nuestro recorrido despues de estar descansando un rato en el ovalo Larco, Nos despedimos del filantropo Trujillano y nos dirijimos a la zona más comercial de esta avenida, esta vez recorreremos desde el ovalo Larco hasta la union de la Av. Larco con la Av. Húsares. SIGANME LOS BUENOS!!!!*










*Está zona es muy apreciada por muchos, ya que es la zona más comercial y movida de la avenida, asi que aqui tomaremos varias fotos.*

*Dejando el Ovalo Larco*





































*Mas dptos en esta parte de la avenida (Urbanización San Andrés)*



















*Chupodromo "La Cuadra 10" *























































*Nos acercamos al Pasaje Andueza en La Merced.*










*Pasaje Andueza*










*Algunas de las pocas residencias que quedan en la avenida.*










*Ahora volteamos y miramos lo que ya hemos recorrido.*










*Nos acercamos a la intersección Av Larco - Calle Cienfuegos*










*El Hipermercado Ceramico....Alado la calle Martinez de Compagnon*










*No solo el Hipermercado Ceramico está aqui, sino tambken otras tiendas de cerámicos.*










*Cruzo a la otra acera y capto esta imagen.*










*Vista a la calle Diaz de Cienfuegos.*










*Encontramos a WONG Supermercados.*





































*Cruzo la acera y podemos ver a CLARO Y NORKYS*










*Una vista hacia atrás*










*Ya llegamos a la calle San Valentin que colinda con Inkafarma*










*Ya es practicamente de noche, entonces cambiamos a la opcion "Noche" en la cámara
Ahi vemos a "El Guitanillo" en la esquina Av. Larco - Calle Francisco de Borja*










*Y miramos hacia atrás para ver todo lo que ya hemos recorrido (está foto es de otro recorrido pero es el mismo lugar)*



















*El Guitanillo, Norkys, CLARO y al fondo Wong.*










*Al frente tenemos este edificio en la esquina Av. Larco - Calle San Valentin en Urb. San Andrés*










*Seguimos el recorrido y encontramos el edificio de NEXTEL*










*Dámos un pequeños vistazo a lo que hemos avanzado.*










*Bueno sigamos nuestro recorrido*

*LLegamos a la intersección con la Calle San Martin de Porres en la Urb. San Andrés......En la foto una vista de esa calle.*










*Seguimos y podemos ver negocios de Perfumerias y de decoraciones*










*Damos otro vistazo para ver lo que hemos avanzado*










*Seguimos con el recorrido rumbo al centro Histórico*










*Vemos que nos acercamos al ROCKYS.*










*Calle Santa Mariana en la Urb. La Merced.*










*Seguimos con el recorrido.*










*Cruzamos a la otra acera.*










*Más negocios.*










*Me traslado a la berma central y miro hacia atrás*










*Ahora sigo hacia adelante y me encuentro con el colegio religioso "San Vicente" en la esquina AV Larco - Calle Santo Tomás.*










*Continuo con el recorrido.....*










*LLegamos a la calle Bobadilla.*










*Estamos a pocas cuadras de llegar a la fusión de la Av. Húsares con Av. Larco.*
*En la foto Plaza Norte Supermercados*










*Aqui un templo de Magikari....creo?*



















*Y llegamos al final de nuestro cuarto grupo de fotos en la fusión de la Av Husares con la Av. Larco donde hay un monumento a Simón Bolivar (no estoy seguro si es a el o a San Martin, corriganme por favor), ahi se encuentra el Icpna ahora llamado "El Cultural"*

*El cultural y el Banco de Credito*










*Estamos matados, no sentimos los pies!!!!!!  pero ya solo quedan poquisimas cuadras para llegar al anillo principal de Trujillo la Avenida "España" que será el quinto y ultimo grupo de fotos  Espero hayan disfrutado este cuarto recorrido.....*


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Buenas footos libidito.. juraria que es San Martin jjajaja en su caballo


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Esta parte de la avenida luce mucho mejor!!! Una pregunta, qué funciona en los pisos superiores del Wong de Larco?

Gracias por compartir tus fotos !


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Esta parte de la avenida luce mucho mejor!!! Una pregunta, qué funciona en los pisos superiores del Wong de Larco?
> 
> Gracias por compartir tus fotos !


Son oficinas de diferentes empresas, por ejemplo ahi está Seguros Pacifico Vida, Empresa constructora Gylsa, Atenea Intercambio y viajes, etc, etc


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

estas uyltimas pics estan buenasas pero las primeras un desastre ojala ke puedan tomar fotos de las primeras cudras de la avenida ala por buenosaires y despues coloquen fotos de dia tambien


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

hmmmm buenas fotos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

libidito said:


> Son oficinas de diferentes empresas, por ejemplo ahi está Seguros Pacifico Vida, Empresa constructora Gylsa, Atenea Intercambio y viajes, etc, etc


aaaaaaah manya! Gracias por el dato!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Cada vez se vuelve mas simpaticon el recorrido,, y de noche se ve muy similar a la calle principal de Ica,,


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Están muy buenas las fotos ... ¿esta es la avenida más comercial de Trujillo?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Tyrone said:


> Están muy buenas las fotos ... ¿esta es la avenida más comercial de Trujillo?


Nada que ver...... hay avenidas más comerciales.....Por ejemplo la Av España.....
Por otro lado ya posteé el cuarto grupo ahora solo falta el quinto y ultimo grupo


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ gracias .... sin embargo se le ve muy comercial en las cuadras más próximas al C.H.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Habria que definir que a que tipo se Zona "comercial" te refieres,,, si tira mas a popular o a exclusivo, ambas son comerciales pero para estratos diferentes :nuts:


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Hay partes de la Av. Espana, cruce de la Av. Ex-industrial con América Norte, parte de la Av. Húsares y Av. la Larco cerca al CH. son las mas movidas creo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se olvidan de la av América...

Cheveres las fotos. Es evidente la mejor de la zona en lasprimeras cuadras de Larco... Esperamos la última tanda.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelentes fotos libidito!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Pasable.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> ^^ Habria que definir que a que tipo se Zona "comercial" te refieres,,, si tira mas a popular o a exclusivo, ambas son comerciales pero para estratos diferentes :nuts:


Me refería a comercio formal


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

pierejean said:


> Pasable.


sip pasable


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*VAMOS CON EL QUINTO Y ULTIMO GRUPO DE FOTOS.....*

*Nos habiamos quedado en la fusión de la Av. Larco con la Av. Húsares.....en donde hay un monumento a San Martin .....de aqui nos vamos a dirigir al final de la Av. Larco que es donde se intersecta con el primer anillo vial de Trujillo osea la Av. España, que circunda al Centro Historico de Trujillo.*











*El monumento a Sanm Martin en la fusión de las Avenidas Larco y Húsares.*










*Una vista de la Av. Húsares de Junín que se une a la Av. Larco en esta cuadra.*










*Otra vista de la Húsares uniendose a la Larco*










*Una vista del Cultural (Ex Icpna) y la tradicional Jugueria San Agustín.*










*Cruzo a la otra acera.*










*Vuelvo a cruzar y miro hacia atrás.*



















*Sigo hacia adelante.*










*Otra miradita hacia atrás*










*Avanzando y llegando al cruze con la calle San Andrés.*










*Y ya para llegar a la esquina Av. Larco - calle San Andrés se asoma este edifico querido por muchos en el foro  .....El mamarracho del 2007.....Las Terrazas de Larco.*










*Llegamos a la esquina Av. Larco - calle San Andrés ahi vemos un grifo.*










*Nos vamos acercando a las Terrazas de Larco.*










*Al frente del Grifo estan esas Terrazas......y de ahi tomé esta foto ya en la Ultima cuadra de la Av. Larco*










*Podemos divisar a la Av España y saber que nuestro recorrido esta a punto de finalizar.*










*AL FIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! LLegando al final de Larco aqui se une con La Av. España para entrar al centro Historico.....El tráfico está insoportable*










*Una vista de la Av España.*










*Y antes que cambie a verde el semáforo aprovecho para captar esta imagen de la Av. España al fondo el viejito edificio Servat.*











*BUENO CHICOS AHI TERMINÓ EL RECORRIDO AL FIN LA VERDAD QUE LOS PIES YA NO DABAN PARA MAS JEJEJEJE......ESPERO LES HAYA GUSTADO Y AL MENOS AQUELLOS QUE NO VIVEN EN TRUJILLO TENGAN UNA IDEA DE COMO ES LA AVENIDA......AHORA QUISERA OPINIONES DE LA AVENIDA, DE LO QUE VIERON Y DE QUE SE PODRIA MEJORAR......GRACIAS*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

De noche parece tener mucho más movimiento.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Sinceramente me la imaginaba mucho mejor, como dicen anteriomente es pasable, eso no le quita merito al gran recorrido del Forista, gracias por las fotos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Deberíar trabajar ambos distritos en darle un tratamiento uniforme a toda la avenida, con el mismo mobiliario urbano por ejemplo...!

Gracias por tu recorrido y las fotos Libidito.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

bieeen libidito..

aunq las fotos te salieron algo movidas me parece ?????

pero les das una idea de como es la av. Larco!!! en vivo y en directo se ve mucho mejor


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelentes fotos libidito!! buen trabajo!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Excelentes vistas libis, que buen recorrido. Como puede haber crecido Trujillo, bueno, hace años que no voy por allá. Cuanto comercio, cuanto movimiento, cuanta vida se ve, me ha gustado.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

my buen recorrido libidito!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente recorrido! Muy interesante en verdad. Aún falta mejorar muchas cosas pero seguro pronto se logrará.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

buenas fotos libidito, personalmente me gusta mas en vivo


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Muy buena cobertura que das a la avenida libidito, lo digo una vez mas...! Buen trabajo... Se capta escena urbana y veo esos fatales y mamarrachentos ovalo larco, orgullo aprista (verdad sr. Sifuentes???) y sirena deforme, el horror en persona ! No me gusta como quedó el óvalo Larco, una gran bandeja con una kk de perro al centro donde el pobre sr. Larco solo falta que le pongan una truza de baño y se lance al agua si es que no se le viene a la cabeza esa luminaria encima...
> 
> Te felicito libido ! Espero la siguiente tanda...


la verdad un desastre loq hicieron los apristas con ese ovalo Victro Larco... fue de lo ultimo q echaron a perder no? q jamás vuelvan al municipio paisanos!!!


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

efectivamente habria q buscar elementos q busquen uniformizar la avenida larco... pirmeor desaparecer esa sirena , luego iluminacion mas potente en toda su extensión y un recapeo total de toda la cinta asfaltica con su pintado y señalizado adecuados...q más?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> buenas fotos libidito, personalmente me gusta mas en vivo


A mi igual.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

La verdad me gustaron poco las fotos sin despreciar el gran aporte de nuestro amigo Libidito. En realidad esta avenida me encanta, la veo mucho mas chebere cuando camino por ella y si la inversion pública fuere similar a la privada entonces creo que sería una avenida más fotogénica.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pedro agrega este thread a el Indice de Ciudades Peruanas....Gracias de antemano.


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Asu que buen recorrido q te has dado Libidito, aca en cix la avenida q cruza los tres distritos de chiclayo es la Saenz Peña, claro q cambia de nombre: en chiclayo se llama Saenz Peña, en J.L.O. se llama San Martin y en la Victoria se llama Victor Raul haya de la Torre jeje, es bien grande


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Se ve mucho mejor la Avenida Larco de como me la recuerdo..buenas fotos


----------



## Lorena Quijoux (Oct 29, 2007)

*Bien!*

Mira Libidito, q en mi recorrido no le presté atención, por estar tomando fotos  pero ahora q descubro estas fotos la veo tranquilamente, esta avenida es muy linda, a partir del ovalo Larco (que ha cambiado para mal) hacia la Av. España es mejor.. q lindo tu recorrido, gracias LIBIDITO.


----------

